# AMKAI and SourceMed



## saikman (Jan 9, 2009)

All,
I am the Manager of the Patient Accounts department in an ASC. We're currently looking at software packages for our Center, and both AMKAI and SourceMed have come up several times.

Has anyone had experience with the products that either of these vendors sell?

SourceMed has Vision and AdvantX, and AMKAI has AMKAI office and AMKAI chart.

Any information would be very much appreciated!!!

Thanks,
Sue Aikman, CPC
Woodland HealthCare SurgiCenter


----------



## mbort (Jan 9, 2009)

I have worked on Advantx, very user friendly.  Many of theASC's I code for also use it.  I don't have personal experience, but I have "heard" that Vision is not user friendly..but then again..some people are computer friendly so I dont know if it was the user or the program


----------



## eguerrero (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Susan,  I have been an Advantx user for close to 20 years.  I have been very happy with the product and feel you would as well.  The company I work for manages many ASC's and we have Advantx in all.  If you would like to discuss further or have additional questions, feel free to call me anytime.  I hope this info helps you.  =)

Emily
913-638-3413


----------



## smcbroom (Jan 9, 2009)

We also use Advantix at our ASC and have good success with it.  You can normally always reach a customer service rep if you are having issues.  We also use Zirmed as our electronic clearinghouse and love that also!!

Have a good day!
Susan


----------



## AKEISTER (Jan 23, 2009)

I would strongly recommend Advantx-  we are currently in the processing of switching from Advantx to Amakai.  I find that Amakai is not very user friendly, it is difficult to enter information.  The work does not flow.  It takes longer to book a  case, longer to enter the times, longer to enter the charges.  What was taking me 5 minutes in Advantx takes 15 to 20 in Amakai.  We actually are using both systems right now because of the issues we are having.

Alice K, CPC


----------



## Justarose (Feb 10, 2009)

I have used Vision ..and now am working with Advantx...I hated Vision not because in itself it was bad but because there were soo many bad bad bugs and no one there even believed they existed...we would see, watch , print screen something that happened and they would still say ...noooo, its impossible !!  Now that I am on Advantx...only my first month so I am still trying to learn it ...I kinda miss my Vision ...but not the stress !!  So I guess its all a matter of what you get used to...just like VISTA ...I hated that at first too...now I really love it !! go figure


----------



## cconroycpch (Feb 12, 2009)

Go with AdvantX.  We use it in our facilities and have not had any major problems.  I have used Vision and didn't like it.  Too new, too many bugs to work out, and not as user friendly as AdvantX - especially with regards to the reports area.


----------

